# ISO Honey n' Oats copycat recipe



## pastalover15 (Sep 15, 2006)

hey guys, i was wondering for those of you who have eaten the honey n' oats bars by nature valley.  i'm trying to make them but i can't seem to get it right.   do you guys have any ideas and recipes?  thanks


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 15, 2006)

Look for a recipe for granola bars. They will be close.


----------



## Mel! (Sep 25, 2006)

*Reply*

Maybe the below recipe. 

half cup butter
half cup raw cane sugar
4 tablespoons of honey
3 cups oats
half cup of raisins. 

cooking instrucions:
Preheat oven to 350 F(175 C). In a pot, over a low heat, combine the butter, sugar and honey. 

Cook, stirring occasionally, until butter and sugar have melted.  Stir in the oats and raisins, until coated. Put baking paper, on a baking tray. Mould the mixture into a round or rectangle shape, around 2 cm thick, on the baking paper. Bake until golden brown. This will take around 30 mins. 

While it is still hot, cut the baked product, into portions, without removing from tray. When it is cold, then u can remove pieces from tray.

Mel


----------

